

Does Tech Create Jobs Around the U.S.? Maps And Graphs And Charts, Oh My - gvb
http://www.techcrunch.com/2012/12/07/does-tech-create-jobs-around-the-u-s-maps-and-graphs-and-charts-oh-my/

======
gvb
Wichita, Kansas should not be a surprise[1]:

"In the 20th century, aircraft pioneers such as Clyde Cessna, Walter Beech and
Bill Lear began projects that would lead to Wichita's nicknaming as the Air
Capital of the World. The aircraft corporations Stearman, Cessna, Mooney and
Beechcraft were all founded in Wichita in the late 1920s and early 1930s.
Cessna and Hawker Beechcraft remain based in Wichita today, along with Learjet
and Spirit AeroSystems, and both Airbus and Boeing maintain a workforce in
Wichita. The city was also at one time the headquarters of the former Derby
Oil Company, which was purchased by Coastal Corporation in 1988."

Albuquerque, NM also should not be a surprise[2]:

"Albuquerque is home to the University of New Mexico (UNM), Kirtland Air Force
Base, _Sandia National Laboratories,_ Lovelace Respiratory Research Institute,
and Petroglyph National Monument." (emphasis mine).

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wichita,_Kansas>

[2] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Albuquerque,_New_Mexico>

